# Low Cost RCA Interconnects (Unbalanced)



## shinjohn

OK folks, after finding and getting the best deal on RCA interconnect components from this forum, I have documented how to make your own.

In this case, I found it much easier to just annotate my pictures directly in pbase, so the tutorial is just one click away. I'll answer any and all questions here on this thread.

http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/diyinterconnects&page=all

Thanks again to Khail for alerting everyone to the RCA end deal, and esp. for splitting and order of Gepco cable with me.

Other links......
RCA end deal link: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12884

Some good links here for DIY interconnects:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8158
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9296
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4138
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4843
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3854

Enjoy!


----------



## BodegaBay

Nice write up SJ! One of the best documented DIY interconnect I've seen on the net. I agree, props to Khail for the Stinger RCA connector deal. Got myself a pack as well! Never know when I'll need to make new cables.


----------



## khail19

This will help a lot of people, great step by step instructions. With all the extra cable and RCA ends I bought, I don't think I'll be buying RCA cables for quite some time!


----------



## azngotskills

I vote STICKY 

Thanks to khail19 for the RCA deal and splitting the wire with me and shinjohn. Thanks again for the write up shinjohn, i will post my pics as well when i eventually make mine


----------



## chuyler1

2nd!


----------



## BodegaBay

khail19 said:


> This will help a lot of people, great step by step instructions. With all the extra cable and RCA ends I bought, I don't think I'll be buying RCA cables for quite some time!


Should have connected with you earlier this year to split cost of wire! I bought some Canare Star Quad and Twisted Pair.


----------



## zukiaudio

http://www.jacksmusicfactory.com/default.asp?lid=241_RCA_To_RCA_Cable


----------



## Thumper26

zukiaudio said:


> http://www.jacksmusicfactory.com/default.asp?lid=241_RCA_To_RCA_Cable


anyone ever used these? I don't think I could make them that cheap...


----------



## zukiaudio

i do


----------



## Thumper26

I'm thinking about making my own cables, but I'd like to use thin cable like streetwires uses. It's easier to manage. 

Any links? I'm thinking about buying a long 2 channel streetwires cable and then just hacking it up for my own use...


----------



## dBassHz

zukiaudio said:


> i do


How good is the shielding and connectors?


----------



## shinjohn

Those Hosa cables look to be an exceptional deal. Comparatively, you won't save too much money making your own over buying those. And you will spend a good deal of time making them on top of that. They look to be of fairly good quality too.

I like making my own if simply for the fact I can make them exactly to the length I need, and I get some satisfaction with doing it myself. Cost is a driver, but not the only one. I also happen to think my version looks pretty nice too, which obviously has nothing to do with sound.....  Good that people have lots of options.


----------



## shinjohn

Thumper26 said:


> I'm thinking about making my own cables, but I'd like to use thin cable like streetwires uses. It's easier to manage.
> 
> Any links? I'm thinking about buying a long 2 channel streetwires cable and then just hacking it up for my own use...



The Gepco is pretty thin, actually. If you want really low profile, run a stereo pair down one length of Gepco; that's about as low profile as you will get. just use red for right channel, black for left, and then split the drain wire for common ground between the two channels. Then you will need cable "pants" to finish it off nicely.

Moding an off the shelf one is fine, but you need to buy connectors anyway, which means you get hit double for the cost.... I'd lean towards just doing it myself, rather than hacking up an off the shelf one like the Streetwires. On the other hand, modding the Hosa cables seems pretty cheap, but sounds like you have something more specific in mind.

GL.


----------



## chad

Im curious as to the cable Hosa uses in their non-molded end designs. Some of the stuff they use in the molded end cables really sucks.


----------



## Thumper26

hm, i may pay someone with the cable to do a few pairs for me.

i have knu cables right now, and they're more than fine, but i would like something more cut to exact length, as this install will be here for a while...


----------



## Locke

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&style=

mono has good cheap cables


----------



## rjcastr

I used the monoprice rca cables and they are very good quality, great for the price.

rj


----------



## tRidiot

Nothing wrong weith monoprice's cables, they're fine, just like RatShack's are fine...

But this install, I'd like something that LOOKS nice, as well as performs adequately.  Unfortunately, buying all the cabling, sleeving, heatshrink, ends, etc... I'd end up with enough to make 50 pairs, when I only need 4, and the cost would end up just as bad as buying retail sets.


----------



## WrenchGuy

Knukonceptz all the way! I use all their install hardware half the price made the same! Good quality!


----------



## AzGrower

what about this for making RCAs?
http://www.jacksmusicfactory.com/default.asp?productid=3422_Hosa_110_ohm_3_Cond

or these
http://www.jacksmusicfactory.com/default.asp?productid=3406_Beldfoil_22_GA_Shielded_Wire


----------



## shinjohn

AzGrower said:


> what about this for making RCAs?
> http://www.jacksmusicfactory.com/default.asp?productid=3422_Hosa_110_ohm_3_Cond
> 
> or these
> http://www.jacksmusicfactory.com/default.asp?productid=3406_Beldfoil_22_GA_Shielded_Wire


I'm definitely not a cable expert, that would be Chad.  Hopefully he will chime in, or PM him if he doesn't.....

I don't think you want to use the 110 ohm cable for this application, but then again, like I said, I'm definitely not that knowlegable about cable...

The Beldfoil looks similar to Gepco, but is more expensive. Did you ask Khail what the min order amount was for the Gepco?


----------



## dBassHz

shinjohn said:


> that would be Chad.


Chad never PMs me back


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Some sexy rca connectors for the DIY'ers. 
http://www.homegrownaudio.com/rca_connectors.htm


----------



## khail19

shinjohn said:


> The Beldfoil looks similar to Gepco, but is more expensive. Did you ask Khail what the min order amount was for the Gepco?


You know, I never even asked what the minimum was. When I called the guy I just told him I wanted to order 300 ft of each color. He never said specifically said there was a minimum, I just assumed we were over it. It might be worth a shot to give Gepco a call on Monday and see what they say.


----------



## bobduch

Manny,

You can get those Eichmann coppers for $7 each, not $12.


----------



## FoxPro5

chuyler1 said:


> 2nd!


3rd!

Awesome man!


----------



## Mike Hall

I just got everything in to do some cables myself. I was not thinking or paying attention to the fact that you will need two runs of Gepco to make one cable. I only ordered 200ft so I may end up needing more. Cool thing is I ordered the cable Monday and I got it today. 

By the way, I got 1/8 sleeving as well to run the speaker wires in. I got 300 ft of 1/4" and 1/8" for $70 shipped.

Mike


----------



## AzGrower

Mike Hall said:


> I just got everything in to do some cables myself. I was not thinking or paying attention to the fact that you will need two runs of Gepco to make one cable. I only ordered 200ft so I may end up needing more.


you are going to make more than 100 feet of inters?


----------



## Mike Hall

I have a Crew cab F250 truck and I need to run 3 sets from the HU back and then make some smaller sets to run from the 3sixt.2 to the amps. 

Mike


----------



## shinjohn

Mike Hall said:


> I have a Crew cab F250 truck and I need to run 3 sets from the HU back and then make some smaller sets to run from the 3sixt.2 to the amps.
> 
> Mike


Measure it out. It seems like it's doable with 100'.

On the other hand, you can run stereo down one length; just split the drain wire for common ground, and use the two inner conductors for the two channels. It will make things more fragile at the connector ends, but definitely doable. You'll also need cable pants or lots of heat shrink! 

GL!


----------



## Mike Hall

where do you get cable pants? Any draw backs to running a stereo pair down on length of Gepco? 

Mike


----------



## Mike Hall

I found them. I guess these woudl work. There the smallest they have. 

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=082-772

Mike


----------



## shinjohn

The only downside I see is that the cable will be a bit more fragile since the conductor wire is small and the drain wire must be split in half. So long as you're not plugging and unplugging alot, it shouldn't make a difference IMO, but I went ahead and did mine with two lengths per pair as I have plenty of cable.


----------



## Mike Hall

I might have enough cable as well. I figure I would need 6 runs at about 15ft each to the 3sixty and then some smaller cables from the 3sixty to the amps. I think I will have more than enough. 

Mike


----------



## Mike Hall

Here is a test section i made a little while ago. 

Mike


----------



## AzGrower

perfect!


----------



## shinjohn

Mike Hall said:


> Here is a test section i made a little while ago.
> 
> Mike


Nice job. The techflex on the individual wires looks good!


----------



## less

Agreed! That section looks very nice - I llike the tech flex and color choices. I finally decided on all the bits for my first go at homemade cable creation - its pretty fun putting this stuff together on your own. 

After a lot of thought, I finally settled on these for the RCA's:









For these reasons: 1. locking, 2. 81% copper core, 3. just plain looks, 4. not as touchy as the eichmanns, 5. Only $20 for two pair =)

As for the cable, I went with Canare Quad Star - I am only running 12.5" lengths so the capacitance will not be an issue, its only $.42 a foot and it is a very well built cable and regardless of other peoples installs, my wires do tend to get beat up at times... although I expect to protect these better than I have in the past.

Lastly, I went for a combo of techflex: Shimmer (slightly sparkly grey) over chrome mylar (over white cable - which after testing, only barely impacts the look after two layers of tech flex). Just because I want to really be happy with the look, I think I am going to order 100ft of Carbon colored techflex too. My guess is that I will end up with carbon over the mylar, but the shimmer over mylar is really pretty nice too.

Since the RCA's have channel indicators built in, I'll use white to mark high frequency cables, gray to mark mids, black for the lows, and I am using Symbilink for the sub.

For those of you who want something different, this can be had for I think $.90 per foot: 
Redline:








Neon:








Army:








And they even offer these, for you completists out there:








I'd have used it but none of the patterns really fit my install.

Hmmm, now that I look at it again, that neon might go ok  

Anyhow, thanks for the tips and tricks. Since I have gone DIY all the way so far, and don't get to use my toslink cable now that I am using the DRZ-9255, this just seems like the way to go!

Less


----------



## Thumper26

i like that techflex. what is the shortest rca ends you can get? i'm thinking about doing my own for this next install...


----------



## less

Ok, well in the end, the colors I chose at first didn't really have the look I was shooting for... so I now have white cable and carbon first layer Uptown gold second layer. I single layered each individual cable with the carbon, then the uptown gold went over two cables to make a pair. I also found some cable pants which I could JUST BARELY strectch over the quad star and then I pulled the pants up to expose about 6 inches of the white Canare cable... then I put a number piece of shrink fit tubing on to indicate which amp channel to use it on. When I have them 100% complete I'll post a pic just so people can get a better feel of what the different color combos can look like... I wished there had been more of other peoples examples to steal from =)

On another note, I was strongly advised by a top ranked competitor friend not to connect the outer shield on either end, and I haven't. I used them for about a week while waiting for the techflex, and they are perfectly silent in my little civic. This person said twisted pair concepts were fine, but experience has shown him that connecting the shielding ended up making the wire more like an antenna that actually drew more noise!

I can't speak for the science of it, but my practical expereince says his idea works very well.

Happy snipping and clipping... been working on it tonight and my carpal tunnel is acting all up on me!

Less


----------



## QtrHorse

Stupid question but could you use Canare Star quad cable to make a complete 2 channel RCA without making two individual lengths of RCA's and then combining them together in one pc of sleeving? I'm assuming car audio RCA's are not as prone to getting noise as home audio cables? The reason I ask is because if you used the Canare star quad cable, you would have about 4-6 inches of wire that was unshielded. I'm refering to write up NaamanF did with the quad cable. He used both runs of each color to solder. I was thinking of using only one run of each color so I could make a true 2 channel RCA without just combining to runs together inside some sleeving.


----------



## azngotskills

Yes


----------



## invecs

Just want to ask...any drawbacks in using the 2 conductors as "hot" signal and using the shield as ground for one side? So one mic cable for left and another for the right. I'm doing mine like that...I don't know if there is a sonic difference if I use only 1 of the 2 conductors for "hot" signal and the shield as ground.


----------



## chad

invecs said:


> Just want to ask...any drawbacks in using the 2 conductors as "hot" signal and using the shield as ground for one side? So one mic cable for left and another for the right. I'm doing mine like that...I don't know if there is a sonic difference if I use only 1 of the 2 conductors for "hot" signal and the shield as ground.


2 things, it doubles the capacitance for the signal carrying wire, which, in as short of runs that we are doing it's really no biggie. Second. If for some strange reason you want to install an XLR due to a gear change having hot on both the inverting and non inverting input would net you an input of zero. If you have the cold as ground in an unbalanced set-up then you can plug-n-play a connection scheme geared for balanced but run it as un-balanced. Just saves work down the road.

I've been burnt by this by going into a rack wired unbalanced with 1/4" connectors, both wired hot, then replaced gear with newer stuff with XLR inputs only. Working quickly dictates that I will lop off the 1/4" plug, install and XLR male and wonder why I have no input. Only to pull the old 1/4" plug apart to find both conductors wired hot. Then I have to go to the patchbay or the console and re-wire that connection, what should have taken 10 minutes is now a job of crawling around and jacking around with things for way too long


----------



## chad

QtrHorse said:


> I'm assuming car audio RCA's are not as prone to getting noise as home audio cables?



IMHO car audio is MORE likely to induce noise. Nasty ground issues coupled with an electrically aggressive environment is never a good thing.


----------



## invecs

Thanks, chad.


----------



## wild_eye

Has anyone used the gepco dual pair? I'm looking to follow shinjohns steps and was looking at the cable that he used and saw this one below it. 

D61801EZGF 2 .140" x .290" PE, .008"/ Red & Black 100% Foil (bonded) 
Gep-Flex TPE Blue w/ Red Stripe CMR 27 lbs/Mft Flexible Dual-pair: Easy Strip 

Any reason not to use it? Just wondering, figured it might make things simpler (or maybe look nicer) having just one cable instead of 2 seperate cables????


----------



## QtrHorse

I was curious about that same cable as well. When I called Gepco direct, the sales person mentioned that cable when I told him that I was going to use it to make some RCA's.


----------



## chad

wild_eye said:


> Has anyone used the gepco dual pair? I'm looking to follow shinjohns steps and was looking at the cable that he used and saw this one below it.
> 
> D61801EZGF 2 .140" x .290" PE, .008"/ Red & Black 100% Foil (bonded)
> Gep-Flex TPE Blue w/ Red Stripe CMR 27 lbs/Mft Flexible Dual-pair: Easy Strip
> 
> Any reason not to use it? Just wondering, figured it might make things simpler (or maybe look nicer) having just one cable instead of 2 seperate cables????


No reason at all not to. If it has the gep-flex jacket then you will love it! I used 61802 at one point which is individually jacketed pairs in one larger jacket.... but the stuff you are looking at is still thin and will lay flat. 

GREAT FIND! Have a source?

Chad


----------



## QtrHorse

The only place I found it at was directly from Gepco and the place below.

Gepco D61801EZGF-FT

I assume $00.31 per ft is somewhat cheap. The standard single wire directly from Gepco is $00.10 per ft.


----------



## wild_eye

Nah, no source yet. I guess the only draw back is that the only color is blue with red stripe so if it shows through the techflex a bit it might not look too cool.


----------



## QtrHorse

The price from BSWUSA is a good price for the bonded cable. Gepco sells that bonded cable for $00.30 per ft but you have to order a minimum of $50.


----------



## wild_eye

Thats sounds pretty good. All I want is about 120' to 150'. I bought the 50pc streetwires rca ends from e-ay. Now I just have to decide if I want to deal with that blue/red color scheme. If it came in black it wolud be killer.


----------



## Thumper26

what's the model number of the single strand version of that wire? also, doesn't it come in black or gray?


----------



## wild_eye

The model number is 61801EZ. It comes in:
Black, Brown,
Red, Orange,
Yellow, Green,
Blue, Violet,
Grey, White


----------



## DonutHands

heads up

the gepco cable is sold by the foot at markertek.com .14 a foot


----------



## QtrHorse

internecine said:


> heads up
> 
> the gepco cable is sold by the foot at markertek.com .14 a foot


Yes but only in black. 

I really want colors. I would not mind paying the $00.04 extra per ft if they offered it in colors.


----------



## mach999

http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=656


$0.15/ft and 7 different colors.




http://store.haveinc.com/Ebus30/Parts/Default.asp?Commodity=CBA002&Manufacturer=Gepco

$0.16/ft multiple colors


----------



## Thumper26

k, i need a whopping 50 feet worth. i'd rather buy this from the same place i can also get some short stubby rca ends. any suggestions?


----------



## $NotEnough$

internecine said:


> heads up
> 
> the gepco cable is sold by the foot at markertek.com .14 a foot


So that is for a single strand of cable per foot? So if I needed a 4channel length of rca at 8ft, then I would need to order 32ft?


----------



## mach999

$NotEnough$ said:


> So that is for a single strand of cable per foot? So if I needed a 4channel length of rca at 8ft, then I would need to order 32ft?


Yes, that's correct if you're talking about the 61801EZ.


----------



## chad

You cn get 2 channels unbalanced down it but it's not for the faint of heart and requires some heat shrink skills. I do it to make insert cables out of one run. I score and snap back about 1 foot (or however long you want your fan to be) and expose about 1/2" Pull the black out and a small loop of the drain wire. I then take a scrap piece and extract another drain as long as the fan, solder it tot he drain loop. Put a 1" chunk of shrink down the whole works, put a 1' peice of shrink over the black/new drain, shrink the one footer, push the original jacket back, then shrink the 1" section over the joint. Wola a 61801 fan-out.

Damn I got a lot of pics to take.

Chad


----------



## $NotEnough$

chad said:


> You cn get 2 channels unbalanced down it but it's not for the faint of heart and requires some heat shrink skills. I do it to make insert cables out of one run. I score and snap back about 1 foot (or however long you want your fan to be) and expose about 1/2" Pull the black out and a small loop of the drain wire. I then take a scrap piece and extract another drain as long as the fan, solder it tot he drain loop. Put a 1" chunk of shrink down the whole works, put a 1' peice of shrink over the black/new drain, shrink the one footer, push the original jacket back, then shrink the 1" section over the joint. Wola a 61801 fan-out.
> 
> Damn I got a lot of pics to take.
> 
> Chad


Do you think that affects the signal though?


----------



## chad

Nope, not common screen unbalanced. I'm using one half for guzinta and the other for cumzata. On 2 of the channels the guzinta goes to an Orban parametric EQ and out of a presonus compressor, 2 different units, no issues, no crosstalk running at +4dB nominal with peaks of up to +20, way more than car audio is running.

Chad


----------



## Thumper26

any site with a really big selection of rca ends?


----------



## chad

Parts express, Markertek, and ebay


----------



## innsanes

Any body got extra gepco wires at least 65 ft that i can buy off? PM ME please


----------



## BrokenBC

To the OP... did you "unlabel" your RCA's? you got these right?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bag-of-50-Gold-...ryZ50549QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and they are labeled. but yours are not? was it something simple like goof off? I was debating getting more expensive connectors just because I don't like the ZN5.0 on the streetwires pieces. info would be awesome thnx.


----------



## chad

BrokenBC said:


> To the OP... did you "unlabel" your RCA's? you got these right?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bag-of-50-Gold-...ryZ50549QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and they are labeled. but yours are not? was it something simple like goof off? I was debating getting more expensive connectors just because I don't like the ZN5.0 on the streetwires pieces. info would be awesome thnx.


I bought mine plane-jane with a larger diameter wire pass. Make sure you check that hole diameter (hint,hint  )

There's a depression in there that perfectly fits a nail polish brush, put he center pin in a drill and spin the connector slowly while holding the brush in that little nook... Bingo, L-R coding


----------



## QtrHorse

Chad;

Did you get your plain jane RCA's from that same Ebay member? If not, do you remember who you got them from?

It think the person you replied to meant he did not like the ZN5.0 on there or was that what you were refering to that he remove with a nail polish brush?


----------



## chad

QtrHorse said:


> Chad;
> 
> Did you get your plain jane RCA's from that same Ebay member? If not, do you remember who you got them from?
> 
> It think the person you replied to meant he did not like the ZN5.0 on there or was that what you were refering to that he remove with a nail polish brush?


I have to go WAY back to look who i bought them from, 50 of them lasts me a while  I bought them plain and color code them with nail polish.


----------



## shinjohn

I got the same ones as Chad, and it was ebay seller "trucktunes" that had them back then. Don't see them in his store currently though.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11667

Price has gone up considerably too.


----------



## goodstuff

This looks like fun but I'd prolly fuxor it and end up breaking the input stages on my amps lol.


----------



## xeurom

Hi Guys,
After ton of searching, I have found a place that sell good, cheap RCA plugs. I do not see cables though. 

http://www.sterenshopusa.com/


----------



## xeurom

I tried to post a link to a place that sell cheap RCA plugs but I can't be cause I am new and post count is too low to post links...

www.sterenshopusa(dot)com

replace (dot) with .


----------



## iced

nice write up man
i just purchased 80m of that gepco and a bunch of neutrik ningbo plugs.

bought a PDX2.150 from the usa since the exchange rate is so good too.


----------

